

Creating a Realistic Rain Effect with Canvas and JavaScript - nodejs-news
http://flippinawesome.org/2013/09/23/creating-a-realistic-rain-effect-with-canvas-and-javascript/

======
tdrnd
The jsbin demos seem to be down, but these two links seem to work:

[https://googledrive.com/host/0B36Z_Tkm2-4QOFd0dlpSLXowbzQ/de...](https://googledrive.com/host/0B36Z_Tkm2-4QOFd0dlpSLXowbzQ/demo1.html)
[https://googledrive.com/host/0B36Z_Tkm2-4QOFd0dlpSLXowbzQ/de...](https://googledrive.com/host/0B36Z_Tkm2-4QOFd0dlpSLXowbzQ/demo2.html)

------
teh_klev
Direct link to GitHub home and longer discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6430049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6430049)

------
alariccole
I was thinking this was going to be animated. Am I wrong, or did I miss
something?

~~~
zeckalpha
Run the demo.

------
antsar
Seems to be down, no Google cache available. Mirror, anyone?

~~~
jfg
[http://jsbin.com/EjoGeLo/2/edit](http://jsbin.com/EjoGeLo/2/edit)

~~~
ubernostrum
Which doesn't help at the moment, since jsbin is 502'ing.

